# Impressive Musicians



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been following the impressive music of some talented musicians from Kentucky for some time. They have been covering various artists and styles of music. So far, they've filmed episodes of Merle Haggard, Doobie Bros., The Cars, U2, and Aerosmith. There next episode is JD Crowe.

Check out the Lexington Lab Band videos on Youtube or Facebook. Pretty impressive.


----------

